# Puff Sleeve Jacket



## brownubian (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay ladies, so I have this jacket and I am trying to find some heels to pair them with...any suggestions? I am going to just wear dark wash skinny jeans with them. I wanted some gold/bronze heels but my friend thinks that may be too much since the jacket is already detailed. I don't necessarily think so but I can be a bit much sometimes lol. Help!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 9, 2009)

Safe bet = Black pumps
Edgy look = Magenta pumps


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

I would totally go with the bronze heels, that color would really compliment the jacket and not be boring!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would personally go with a Kick ass pair of boots...with a killer high heel






Not necessarily Black....you have many color options with that jacket


----------



## brownubian (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow you ladies are fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much! Keep them coming and possibly with pics if you have any! 

Oh I would love to wear boots with them except for the fact that I live down south and it was in the 80s today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I will definitely rock them with boots later when it gets cold!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

Girl I am in the south too...and Hell it's Fall I will rock it like no other...If I waited on fall weather here I would forever be style-less..Although it was 55-60 here today n TX and I was so loving it


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 9, 2009)

1st off I LOVE that jacket!!!! 

I would wear any of these to FUNK it up!!! they all came from bakers.... HTH!!


----------



## brownubian (Oct 9, 2009)

Tish - if it doesn't cool down soon, I will be wearing my boots and just deal with the sweaty calves later LOL!

Mschrys79 - OMG I looove ALL of those shoes. I will be headed to Bakers this weekend! Oh, I got the jacket from Bebe in case you wanted to check it out.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 9, 2009)

GIRL YOU KNOW I DID!!!! LOL... I love the last 2 shoes they are sooo STANKY!!! LOL...


----------



## lilibat (Nov 26, 2009)

Victorian style shoes or boots to match the style of the jacket. 

All of these are from Fluevog Shoes | Unique Soles For Unique Souls











Updated Victorian looks are very hot right now, which has my head spinning because rarely does fashion happen to coincide with my style. heh.


----------

